# Hand pain ruining riding for me. (downhill)



## Captain_Jack (Jul 31, 2006)

Right, aroudn 2 months ago i returned from a drip Downhill riding in the alps and ive not ridden since due to a rather miserable time with my hands.

Ive been riding for 6 years now and had this problem for at least the last 4.

MY first trip out to the alps in 2006 was amazing, loved every second of the riding, the trails, everything was perfect, I was starting to get problems with arm pump after the first 5 days or so, but thats to be expected!

The second trip out a year later didnt go so well, lots of pain in my hands largely caused by my brake levers beign too far under my bars. i realised this and sorted it out not long after I returned from France.

The issue I have now arises after aroudn 45 seconds of downhill run.

Its an intense pain across the palm of my hands, just above the big muscle below the thumb.

Its only present under braking (I only brake with one finger) when im hitting rough terrain.

Ive tried all kinds of different things, adjust the rotation of the bars, The width of the bars, the brake levers, the reach of the brake levers the bite point of the levers, the thickness of the grips, wearing gloves, not wearing gloves, the front suspension preload, compression and rebound, 

Ive also tried medication such as Asprin, ibuprofen (both gel and tablets) adn even a really rather high dose of co codamol

None of the above have any effect at all, the pain is constant.

Im slightly concerned ive caused permanent ireprable damage to my hands.

Not beign able to ride downhill full throttle because of the issues with my hands its starting to really get to me emotionally now because I was fairly good at it and Biking was my main release from day to day life..

Also i should mention I have seen a doctor about this, she has suggested takign ibuprofen 3 times a day a couple of days before i go riding so the anti inflamatory effects are at full strength in my system. she has also suggested braking with 2 fingers instead of one due to 1 finger braking putting too much strain on the tendon, however my first year in france I only ever braked with one finger and didnt have any problems.

So, thats the story, hope youve not fallen asleep, any advice you can give ill be greatful of.

Many thanks


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Maybe try ergon grips. I had numbness from holding on so tight during races and stuff.
The ergons stopped that problem for me. As for braking I naturally use two fingers, and I use twist shift which let your hand stay wrapped around the bar while shifting. Hopefully you find something so you can keep riding.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

you may have dequervains tendonitis


----------

